# Recommendation for health insurance for trip home to US?



## mcmash (Jun 17, 2014)

We are American citizens with residency in Italy and are going back to Seattle for a month in December. My husband is covered by Medicare but I need a travel health care policy to cover me while I am in the US. Does anyone know of a company that issues this type of policy? So far I have not found one online that covers a US citizen resident outside the US while returning to the US for a visit.

Any tips much appreciated!

Grazie a tutti
Nancy


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm quickly finding some travel medical insurance policies providing coverage in the U.S. for visiting U.S. citizens. To pick a couple at random, Liaison, ITG, and InsuBuy ("Diplomat America") advertise this sort of coverage.

I have no affiliation and no experience with these companies.

Please be aware that these are not PPACA-compliant medical insurance policies. For example, they usually won't cover preexisting conditions, and they have lifetime caps. If you find yourself staying in the United States longer than a relatively short vacation you'll definitely want to get properly insured. You'll need to do that within 60 days of entering the U.S. (if memory serves). Go to Healthcare.gov before you get too near that 60 day limit.


----------



## mcmash (Jun 17, 2014)

*thanks*

I found ITG but not the other two, I will check them out. Thanks. I think my problem was checking with companies I was familiar with and they don't offer US "citizen return" coverage. You are certainly right about the limited coverage and exclusions but at least it will cover catastrophic situations which are what I am concerned about--don't want to fall on the ice and break my neck and then be without insurance! (of course I don't want to fall in the first place!).

Thanks again, Nancy


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've usually bought travel health coverage through the airline, as Air France always seems to offer it as the final screen when buying tickets online. You might also check a company called Columbus Direct. They offered travel insurance back when I was on a frequent travelers' lounge pass and if I recall correctly, they only asked for your country of residence and then where you were traveling. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

